# Groeb Farms, Inc., Case No. 13-58200 (WS) United States Bankruptcy Court, Easte



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Groeb Farms, Inc., Case No. 13-58200 (WS)
United States Bankruptcy Court, Eastern District of Michigan 


http://www.kccllc.net/groebfarms

EVERYTHING YOU WANTED TO KNOW AND MORE


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Groeb Farms case has progressed since the site linked above was updated. Their prepackaged bankruptcy reorganization plan was approved by the court. More in this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290001-Groeb-Farms-Goes-Bankrupt&highlight=groeb

FYI, the reorganized Groeb Farms is now called _Natural American Foods Inc._ :lookout: No word on whether they have also changed their business _ethics.
_
Note that the current CEO of Natural American Foods is Rolf Richter, who was also the CEO of Groeb Farms when Groeb Farms was engaged in previous criminal activity which resulted in federal indictments. :no:

.


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Explains why Groeb farm had a bunch (A BUNCH) of landscaping work done over last few months. "You did a lot more work than you charged us for, thats why I wrote the check for more" wife to my friend. 

My stomach turns everytime I think of them.

Yes they live here in Ocala area.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This from Mr. Richter's Linkedin professional profile prior to signing on with Groeb. 

- Reduced finance risk exposure while maintaining competitive raw material input cost structure by re-vising commodity buying procedures. 

Hmmmmm.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> - Reduced finance risk exposure while maintaining competitive raw material input cost structure by re-vising commodity buying procedures.


Translation: We're going to keep the same basic practices in place, but this time we're not going to get caught.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Anybody spotting their hives and anonymously posting the locations should be sure to have an alibi ready for whatever could happen...


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Groeb's is a packer/importer


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

His generosity was not limited to landscaping, from what I have heard, he often over paid North American keepers for their honey, or paid more than the current market price, of course when a lot of what your buying is from China you probably need some real good stuff to bring up the quality......reading Ron Phipps honey market reports I see there is a real fear of of the return of Chinese inferior product(you cannot call it honey) by new methods of beating the system


----------

